# Are CL & CS Sites Taking The P*** Now



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Stayed at one last weekend , nice enough but over £25 a night for a very basic site

Was at the Caravan Club site at Brighton this weekend, just short of £25 a night.

Compared to the continent people are ripping the backside right out of it

I'm sure there is value out there but where?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Was the £25 a night a cl or a cs?

Was it a campsite limited to five units maximum or was it a campsite rather than a cl/cs.

I would not want to pay that for a basic pitch.

Regards

p-c


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why? How can you justify that for a CL and with all due respect why did you stay?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They have definately become more expensive, the peterbourgh CL we use on the trip down used to be £10, now it's £16

I wonder if it's the cost of electricity these days that pushes them up?

Notice most of the Acsi sites are now towards the upper end of €17-19 a night off season 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good old France eh? Im on a municiple in the Pyrenees right now which is officially an Aire after August. Camping cars only. 16amp EHU, water etc, sinks are open but no showers, park on grass, loads of space. For the princely sum of £0.00! 

Im not sure ACSI is such a good deal anymore either. Fine if you want swimming pools etc but there are basic camp sites that arent even that much in high season and loads in low season for a fair bit less here.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Who knows? Some may be!

We rolled up at a favourite CL where the price in the book said "£8". When I went to pay, the owner said "you're a regular, we'll continue charging last year's price of £7". :wink2: I consider that to be more than fair for a lovely farm site with water, waste and metered EHU (which has invariably been left in credit by previous incumbent) :grin2::grin2: just 2m from my 90y old Dad.

Gordon

PS I had to apologise for leaving deep ruts in their lovely smooth grass, as the ground was rather wet. Fortunately there was a tugger at hand to save us having to ask for a tractor to tow us out :frown2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If a CL owner decides to charge a reasonable rate then the Caravan Club encourages them to raise it. This will then justify the CCs exorbitant prices.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we're staying at the Brighton CC site this weekend coming - just under £50 for 2 of us for 2 nights - and most of the time we won't even be on site as we have a triathlon to officiate at. BUT Brighton is a PITA to wildcamp at as there are incredibly few places to do so and police can move you on, so £50 is a) a reasonable price to pay for a good facility; b) cheaper than a hotel; and c) a reasonable location with a good bus service not far away.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Those £25 and over places are generally in more popular areas. We found the Pembrokeshire coast a bit devoid of wildcamping spots with sea views. If you want them, you pay top prices. I think it might be called the market economy. 

I suppose aires and stellplatz in the the most popular places might charge more, but there are just so many more of them that you can normally find something reasonable not too far away.


Lesley


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Had to resort to some aires visits this year:

Nantua - free, lovely site by lake
Moulins - lovely site by the river, elec by the 2/hours by jeton if you want it. E0,10 per hour for stay.
Dampierre sur Loire - just next village to Saumur, lovely village E6,75 p.n.

Quite a few E15 ACSI campsites but away from prime tourist spots. 
Don't write off Municipals. They can be good, or sometimes not so good. If you can go without leccy even cheaper. e.g. Langres, St Quentin

For France I suggest getting a copy of Le Guide Officiel - Camping and Caravanning. I think it lists every campsite in France. In French, but symbols used mostly. 

I think the French sites are missing the Brits especially this time of year.


Last but not least. Had a great stayover with Simon (Campsitewriter) at Camping de la Chapelle, Braize Allier. Huge natural campsite for those who dont like to be herded into 20 x 12 corrals. Sanitaires a bit aged but immaculately clean and perfectly acceptable. Simon is renovating them soon. Watched the red squirrels collecting hazelnuts right by my spot. He does cater for kids in season, and they would have a marvellous holiday there. So I wouldn;t be beating a path there in July/Aug but late Aug/early Sept was beyond peaceful. He hasn't given up on MHF. Like so many others he got locked out and couldnt ever get back on again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Think with CL's a lot started putting in facilities like EHU and showers, manicured lawns etc. Basically they turned them into mini club sites. Thats not what a CL is about to me. I just want a big meadow type field, tap and empty point and thats it. Our favourite one in Flamborough we spend a lot of time at has gone up to £7 this year I gather although we havent been. Thats reasonable I think.

Paying £25 to park my van (never use the facilities apart from hookup which I dont need in summer anyway) would make me cry.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The answer to your question is undoubtedly ''Yes'' with prices like those you quote.


----------

